# Dun factor and double creams



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

They are on the coat but since the coat is so light, they are difficult to see. I saw a perlino dun on a website once. His leg barring was so faint it was barely visible and you could vaguely tell he had a dorsal stripe. Can't remember his name though, but they had him tested and he came up D/d. 
(
Also, you would know if the mare carried dun because smoky grulla looks like regular grulla. She would be obvious.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

There are some pictures of this double dilute stallion.

New Page 1

Interesting looking for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know anything about dun factors, but that stallion is breathtaking!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Monty: Dun is a gene that dilute color similarly to cream. It also puts "primitive markings" on the horse such as shoulder barring, leg barring, cobwebbing on the face, and a dorsal stripe.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Well then I know the mare doesn't have dun factor. The filly has such a wooly coat right now I can't tell. I'll have to wait till she sheds out... if I get her, waiting on HERDA tests.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

What's a "HERDA" test?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

HERDA is a genetic disease in Quarter Horses that is associated with the Poco Bueno line. It stands for hereditary equine regional dermal asthenia. More information: Horse HERDA


----------

